# News: Man Killed and Eaten by Own Pets



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 19, 2007)

'Mark Voegel, 30, was found dead in his Dortmund, Germany apartment. His body was draped in spider webs and more than 200 spiders, several snakes, thousands of termites, and a gecko were feasting on his corpse.







A police spokesman said: “It was like a horror movie. His corpse was over the sofa. Giant webs draped him, spiders were all over him. They were coming out of his nose and his mouth. There was everything there one could imagine in the world of reptiles. Larger pieces of flesh torn off by the lizards were scooped up and taken back to the webs of tarantulas and other bird-eating spiders.”

The spiders and termites managed to escape when the heating elements exploded and opened the lids to their tanks.'

http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/2132...Creepy_Crawlies


----------



## bubforever (Aug 19, 2007)

Creepy. Wouldn't it be weird if all our mantids turned on us and attacked?


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 19, 2007)

If that happened, it'd be the only time I'd be happy that I don't have any mantids.

The story is :shock: , weird, and gross.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 19, 2007)

How sad. If your mantises ate you, you'd probably be left with nothing but bones. If someone like Rick or Yen creates a mutant mantis the same size as you, you'd be left with nothing. Just kidding.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2007)

it seems impossible. Tarantulas wouldn't rip pieces of flesh and bring it back to their webs, but who knows... :shock:


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 19, 2007)

Spiders just drink blood, right?


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

some have venom I guess


----------



## Asa (Aug 20, 2007)

> it seems impossible. Tarantulas wouldn't rip pieces of flesh and bring it back to their webs, but who knows... :shock:


Depends on the Tarantula.


----------



## jarek (Aug 20, 2007)

> If that happened, it'd be the only time I'd be happy that I don't have any mantids.The story is :shock: , weird, and gross.


But mantids didn't kill him, infact they are not able to kill human


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 20, 2007)

> > If that happened, it'd be the only time I'd be happy that I don't have any mantids.The story is :shock: , weird, and gross.
> 
> 
> But mantids didn't kill him, infact they are not able to kill human


I was responding to bubforever's message: Creepy. Wouldn't it be weird if all our mantids turned on us and attacked?

I guess I should've quoted him  .


----------



## Precious (Aug 20, 2007)

Creepy but believable - four legged pets do it. The 90 yr. old lady dies and her starving bazillion cats have no choice.

Bugs were just doing their job. But it is pretty gruessome.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## colddigger (Aug 20, 2007)

termites are herbivores....the snakes would eat the spiders and gecko, and i don't think snakes can take bites out of a corpse...


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 20, 2007)

> termites are herbivores....the snakes would eat the spiders and gecko, and i don't think snakes can take bites out of a corpse...


I agree. Snakes take a whole living thing or nothing at all.


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 24, 2007)

> Spiders just drink blood, right?


no they bite there prey and inject venom into it to make a yummy soupy mess  So no, spiders dont just drink blood


----------



## skinzfan72 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you read the article again you will see that the larger pieces were torn off by "lizards"and what the dropped the spiders picked up. Nice "accidental" way to get rid of the other half :twisted:


----------



## Borya (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't you think it's a hoax?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2007)

> Don't you think it's a hoax?


Yeah, I kinda do. I haven't seen this on the news.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 28, 2007)

> > it seems impossible. Tarantulas wouldn't rip pieces of flesh and bring it back to their webs, but who knows... :shock:
> 
> 
> Depends on the Tarantula.


all spiders have venom. it just depends on the species for its potency and how aggressive it gets. The black funnel web of Austrailia gets so aggressive that they have venom droplets hanging from he tips of the dagger like fangs


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 28, 2007)

you probably wouldnt have seen it on the new because it was in Germany. 150000 people die every day, just because it's a bizarre way to go doesnt mean it'd necessarily get worldwide coverage...

it's unlikely a snake or spider tore some flesh off though, but there were supposedly lots of animals crawling around, could have been anything.

the enclosures broken to the point of some animals getting free sounds suspicious though, but that might be how the accident came about in the first place who knows.


----------



## FortunateSon (Aug 28, 2007)

anyways how do you know this aint no hoax?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 29, 2007)

...i was just reasoning to myself, yeah it could just be made up.

other sources:

washington post - http://blog.washingtonpost.com/offbeat/

news.com.au - http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,22327263-13762,00.html

seems the story is nowhere to be found written in german, but then i read it's about 3 years old so who knows.

either way it's a cool gruesome little story!


----------



## Asa (Aug 29, 2007)

nah, he tripped, fell across all the glass containers and died. then the animals got out :lol:


----------

